

Ask HN: Coming out of college, what should I do for the next up to 6 months? - uts

I&#x27;m graduating from college this month, and have a software engineering job that lets me start anytime in 2015. This means that I have up to 6 months to do whatever I want. I&#x27;d like to take advantage of this situation by living a very different life than I&#x27;ll be living for the foreseeable future as a software engineer. What would you do if you were in my position?
======
shogun21
Are you able to travel?

Depending on where you're working, but most companies won't give you six
months vacation. Use that to your advantage and see/do things you haven't been
able to do while in school or once you're working full time.

------
ragecore
Check out Jobspire - I think it might help you make career decisions if you're
in the India region.

